# Umstieg von C# auf Java



## UGUY (1. Nov 2014)

Hallo bin 17 und code seit guten 10 Monaten mit C#. ich habe schon alle Grundlagen OOP wichtige Klassen in .NET und und und längst drauf. Wenn ich jetzt mit Java anfange, muss ich dann von neu anfangen also Grundlagen? Weil die syntax und reihenfolge sieht ja eigendlich fast genau so aus wie in C#.

LG.


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Nov 2014)

Würdest du die Paradigmen kennen, so würde sich die Frage gar nicht stellen.


----------



## dzim (1. Nov 2014)

War echt ne Glanzleistung Meister... :-|

@UGUY: Also ich denke du wirst einige Sachen wiederfinden. C# schickte sich seinerzeit glaube ich auch an, Leute vom Java-Lager zu "verführen", daher die Ähnlichkeiten.
Was du bedenken musst, ist das Java sich nicht so schnell wie C# weiterentwickelt hat und das die Packet (also auch Verzeichnisstrucktur) eines Java-Programm umfangreicher ist. Und so nette Features wie Linq fehlen im normalen Java komplett.
Ich würde dir einfach mal empfehlen ein bisschen herumzuexperimentieren. Ich hab das umgekehrt auch schon mit C# hinter mir und ich denke du profitierst immer davon, mehr als eine Sprache zu können, auch wenn diese beiden hier natürlich extrem ähnlich sind.


----------



## Bug Fisher (2. Nov 2014)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn du wirklich fit in c# und Umfeld bist, wirst du in Java eher einige features vermissen.
Du solltest aber wenn du Doku lesen kannst keine Umstiegprobleme haben. Einiges ist umständlicher (wobei Java8 echt aufgeholt hat) aber lehrreicher -- und eben nicht nur für M$.


----------

